# GTA San Andreas car smoke slowdown



## 1130210 (Aug 24, 2010)

The problem is in the title. I use SAPT and gamebooster to try to fix the problem with no avail. I turned every single setting down to low to see if that fixed the problem with no avail. I checked to see if my video card was overheating with ntune it stayed at 50-60C. The game runs extremely well with absolutely no slowdown whatsoever until I enter a car. Whenever I hit someone or I stop and the smoke rises from the car my fps drops from 60 to 10FPS. I tried reinstalling and deleting the SA user files. I also went into my registry a 3rd time to delete the registry files associated with the game. I even tried checking my computer for viruses and booting into safe mode.

My system specs are not the best but more than adequate for playing this game:

Nvidia 8600 GT
4GB Ram
200GB free disc space
AMD athlon dual core processor 5050e 2.60GHz

The only thing I want to know and the only way I feel to fix the problem would be to disable the useless and pointless smoke effects from the cars. Is there anyway to do that? I looked all around the internet and it seems like I'm the only one with this problem. Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Delete the *gta_sa.set* file to remove the smoke effects. Make a backup of the file in case you want to put it back.


----------



## 1130210 (Aug 24, 2010)

no that did not work. Did it work for you?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I found it on one of the GTA forums. See the last post, GTAForums.com -> How would I remove the smoke effect?


PhonixMonk said:


> It seems girishb's solution (deleting the gta_sa.set file) has worked! I no longer get granulated graphics or lag problems from gun/object smoke. Thanks so much for telling me about this


----------



## 1130210 (Aug 24, 2010)

His problem was that the smoke effects were not reading properly. However, thanks for trying to help me. It was very kind of you to search the internet for my problem. Thank you very much. My problem is just that the smoke effects look great and everything but with everything at max detail the smoke slows the game and with everything at low detail the smoke slows the game. I am simply wondering if anyone knows of a way to remove the effect. Thanks again for your help, if you can think of anything else please don't hesitate to respond. I greatly appreciate your help.


----------

